# FCA Field Championships - Caledon



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

Who's going? I just handed in my registration - apparently the numbers aren't that big yet as of the early discount registration date.

The club members are still setting up the field course, converting it from yards to meters. All new target butts - I'd strongly suggest you bring arrow lube and arrow grippers.

For those of you not familiar with the Caledon field course - it's as easy a field course as you'll find. Fairly flat, good footing on all shots, and well protected from the wind in dense forest.


----------



## Guest (Jul 15, 2007)

Both Fiona and myself will be there for both


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

I am in.... Oh ya better get out my Meter tape for my sight!


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*Going*

will be there with bells on money was in the mail last week


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Likely me too  Strong possibility that Mike Hindmarsh (OBT) may be there as well.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Okay, confirmation today............. OBT and I are both in for the shoot. Looks like Araz is finally going to get his shot at Bowtie 

I see a possible Eagle BBQ in this as well  Usual suspects. 

Who else is making the shoot?


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

*Bbq*

I see a possible Eagle BBQ in this as well  Usual suspects. 



Eagle the idea of a BBQ is a good one with a donation from some people if they have it My venison supply is good so I will bring a little bit sure would be nice to gnaw on some pepperets for a appetiser but Araz seems to be very forgetful at times


----------



## hoody123 (Aug 11, 2004)

Looks like I should be able to make it... Just need to confirm daycare for the Friday.

Anybody know if I'll be able to set up a tent beside Andy's palace?


----------



## Summerfeldt (Oct 19, 2006)

I am torn between the FCA Fields and going to the North Bay Running Bear.

The Running Bear is the biggest 3D shoot in Ont. I think it is the biggest shoot in Ont. target or 3D.

This sucks having to give up one of the 2 biggest shoots for me this year.

Grant


----------



## araz2114 (Jan 13, 2003)

Grant, I shot with you at the provincials and I know you had a blast. I am hoping you will be at the FCA's. It is even easier than NFAA..... so I am told:embara: If not have a blast at the running chicken..... did I say that?


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

*2 BBQs at Chez Eagle in one year*

I don't know if my body can take that kind of abuse, I can't move for hours after eating there.
Speaking of being motionless, I seem to have located some pictures from the last BBQ - enjoy


----------



## hotshot77 (Dec 13, 2005)

*quebec*

me and a bunch of other quebecers will be there VIvveeee le quebecccccccccc

Corey


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm doing the FITA and FCA Open only.


----------

